# MLCS Router Bit Quality



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Just wondering where MLCS bits come in on the quality scale? I have mainly used Infinity Bits.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Just wondering where MLCS bits come in on the quality scale? I have mainly used Infinity Bits.


For those that think w/ their wallets.... greatest thing since sliced bread...
for those that prefer quality... using them just once was enough...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> For those that think w/ their wallets.... greatest thing since sliced bread...
> for those that prefer quality... using them just once was enough...


Thank You....it's the recycle bin for the MLCS catalogue.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jim, Infinity is an excellent choice. They score very high. MLCS not so good as Stick says. This is a bit test that is 10 years old now and things may have changed some but I expect that it is still pretty reliable. http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/tooltestrouterbits.pdf One of the surprises for me was that Rockler did well. I would have expected them to be close to MLCS.

If you plan on using a bit a lot then it makes sense to get a good one. Roundovers and straight bits you might as well buy the best. They aren't that expensive to start with. Some architectural molding bits can be really expensive and you may use them very rarely so it's hard to hard to justify shelling out over $100 for one. In those cases it may make more sense to go with something like Yonico (Precision Bits) for under $30.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Jim, Infinity is an excellent choice. They score very high. MLCS not so good as Stick says. This is a bit test that is 10 years old now and things may have changed some but I expect that it is still pretty reliable. http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/tooltestrouterbits.pdf One of the surprises for me was that Rockler did well. I would have expected them to be close to MLCS.
> 
> If you plan on using a bit a lot then it makes sense to get a good one. Roundovers and straight bits you might as well buy the best. They aren't that expensive to start with. Some architectural molding bits can be really expensive and you may use them very rarely so it's hard to hard to justify shelling out over $100 for one. In those cases it may make more sense to go with something like Yonico (Precision Bits) for under $30.


Charles, I have been wondering the same thing as Jim. Thanks for the link to the review, I've save it.

Jim, thanks for asking the question.

Bryan


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I use some MLCS bits for occasional cuts. They aren't that bad. If I was doing production work ,I wouldn't use them, but like chuck said,doesn't justify buying a $100 bit for occasional cuts.
Most of my bits are Infinity or Freud,or Rockler.
Herb


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I use some MLCS bits for occasional cuts. They aren't that bad. If I was doing production work ,I wouldn't use them, but like chuck said,doesn't justify buying a $100 bit for occasional cuts.
> Most of my bits are Infinity or Freud,or Rockler.
> Herb


I have the MLCS 66 piece set that I purchased a few years ago. Every bit I have used has worked as well as my more expensive bits. I am an occasional woodworker so these bits work for me. I would invest in high quality bits if I was doing a lot of routing. I have roundover bits from CMT that I have been using for many years and they still work great.

Rich


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't do production work and I seldom rout a lot of hardwoods so I've had no issues with the MLCS bits I've purchased. Having said that, I do prefer the bits made by Whiteside or CMT.


----------

